# [ROOT] LG Intuition & LG Spectrum ICS



## jcase (Jun 7, 2011)

New guide coming soon, reformatting it....


----------



## zlebors (May 22, 2012)

thx man...but sorry for replying out of topic, can you help me finding the ICS ROM for Spectrum?
thx in advance


----------



## pouxonu (Jan 5, 2012)

The ics rom was leaked a while back but has been gone for a while the root method will work for both devices but you wood have already needed to have put it on your phone.might be able to find it somewhere online but i don't it if you check the other firms someone may still have it

Sent from my VS950 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thegumbyman (Nov 28, 2011)

*[background=transparent]"Here is the important part, you will have to execute the next to commands one after the other. We want the second command to be fired off as soon as adbD comes up, before it drops root privileges. This may take some a few minutes, and after the second command is complete you may have to unplug/replug you phone to get your computer to see it again.[/background]*

*[background=transparent]adb reboot[/background]*
*[background=transparent]adb wait-for-device /data/local/tmp/lgroot.sh[/background]*"

OK, so I'm a veteran cracker (pun intended, I'm as white as they come... LOL). I tried this 4 or 5 times before I realized an issue. I don't see "adbD come up." I'm not even sure what you mean. This is my first LG device (oh, I'm on the Intuition, which is the freakin' bomb), but I've had to use ADB on my G1, HD2, and DroidX. Never had issues figuring it out before.

Obiously it's not working for me after this point. I was trying to figure out why at the end I was getting "SU not found" errors, then I realized I wasn't getting the "adbD" deal to come up. Any ideas?


----------

